# "Bamboo"zled



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Have any of you installed bamboo before?

Are these instructions for bamboo? I don't think so.

No give, it won't bend. It's like trying to install PVC pipe.
How intricate of a room would you be willing to try installation.

Here are some pics as to where it is supposed to go.
Even in between the sink and the wall.

We have the greatest design store here. I offered to pay for restocking if it comes to that, he refused. KBK in San Antonio rocks.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes I've hung bamboo before. No it doesn't bend, and its a b1tch to cut. You will need to template a lot of stuff. I would also have the client get a plumber to pull that sink for sure, and maybe the toilet. Good luck, it ain't easy. Hope you charged large.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yes I've hung bamboo before. No it doesn't bend, and its a b1tch to cut. You will need to template a lot of stuff. I would also have the client get a plumber to pull that sink for sure, and maybe the toilet. Good luck, it ain't easy. Hope you charged large.


 
Template... hmmm... seems like I have used that technique for different reasons but for this one that sounds like a neat challenging idea. Thanks again!


:cowboy:


----------

